# A swim to start the day



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Today has been crazy hectic and physically hard work as we were clearing my mother's flat. My brother had decided that he'd hire a van and collect the larger pieces of furniture which are going to the houses of my nieces and nephew.

Knowing what was to come I took the dogs down to the beach bright and early so that they could have a good walk and a long, long swim. It was glorious - we had it almost entirely to ourselves, which is how I like it best 

We might go down again later on and swim in the cool evening after all the day trippers have gone home


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lovely photos! Have you been to Shoreham Beach? I went last week and it happened to be low tide, it was gorgeous. And we met 2 smooth haired cockapoos which was a lovely surprise.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

No, this is TideMills (Newhaven end of Seaford Beach - there is sand here at low tide, but it was bang on high tide when I was down there today - the good thing about high tide is no sand in their coats


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I love the one of inzi mid shake and the two poos swimming in the sea


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Was there today midday and the tide was out, two very sandy doggies but such a glorious day. Would be a big shame if they close this beach
I was pleased to say that my two were well behaved .unlike another Molly who took to taking some children's ball and bursting it and no apology from the owners.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

More for the "life as it is meant to be lived" collection by Marzi. Who needs wine when you can have a tonic like that.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Goosey said:


> Was there today midday and the tide was out, two very sandy doggies but such a glorious day. Would be a big shame if they close this beach
> I was pleased to say that my two were well behaved .unlike another Molly who took to taking some children's ball and bursting it and no apology from the owners.


Sadly we will loose most of the sandy end - the area is to be developed to provide docking for all the support boats for the wind farm.... I think it is a done deal, even though in theory it is still at the planning phase. I walk at Tide Mills all year round - it is my morning walk I can do a 40 minute figure of eight loop even in the pitch black winter mornings. Surprisingly there are a few of us down there shortly after 6:00am - if you ever fancy it!!!
Inzi and Kiki can both be a bit vocal on the beach - but I always reckon people who don't like dogs should go at the Seaford end, where dogs are not allowed. When we first moved here 18 years ago it was rare for there to be more than 4 cars in the carpark by the crossing at any time of day - not the case any more sadly.



fairlie said:


> More for the "life as it is meant to be lived" collection by Marzi. Who needs wine when you can have a tonic like that.


I'm not a big fan of wine - I'd much rather gulp in fresh air


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Grove said:


> I love the one of inzi mid shake and the two poos swimming in the sea


I love this pic too - did you notice the rainbow in the spray near her back leg? 
I also love the one of her in the water - she is distracted because I just flung a ball for the other two out - she wants to get that one too, but she has never mastered the two balls at one time trick. We used to have a GSD who could get three balls in her mouth!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fab pictures! Do you find a lot of tangles in their coats after they swim?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh that's sad I hadn't gone as far as the sandy part for years and when I do I hear that it could be going, didn't know it was for definite . Yeah I know we use to take our children there and they are now in there thirties . We use to park near the crossing,now unless you get there early on a sunny day you would struggle to get a parking space near the road car park.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Shoreham is the place to be instead! Come join me there at low tide!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Shoreham is the place to be instead! Come join me there at low tide!
> View attachment 99129
> View attachment 99137


Looks lovely Lou, looks as though barney was having fun.  x 
Oh yeah great video in his pool but you were a bit tight on the water are you on a meter?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

☺
The phone rang before I could fill it up and by the time I got back he was already happily splashing away! Didn't want the poor boy to drown. 

Though on second thoughts.... 😊


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the one of her with the ball in the water. The reflection, it's perfect. Your pictures are always so beautiful.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> ☺
> Didn't want the poor boy to drown.
> 
> Though on second thoughts.... 😊


 First asphyixiation, now drowning? Barney my sweet love I am coming to rescue you before that evil woman does you in!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney's reply - 😉


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't worry fairlie I'm nearer I'll save him


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

You leave my baby alone, you beastly people, he ain't going nowhere! ☺


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No Im sure he can save himself , he's got a good set of nashers on him.  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is true! 😊


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice Marzi, the water is so clear I fancy a paddle myself. Don't tell me that's a soggy Dot _sans_ voluntary ball gag?! I've never seen the like  Loving Inzi's play bow too


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Perfect photos - I especially love Inzi mid shake but they are all perfect and just the tonic for the soul on a hard day physically and emotionally


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh gosh, don't they swim out a long way. Lovely photos. Barney has had one beach experience but was out of the water before he was in lol


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Goosey said:


> Oh that's sad I hadn't gone as far as the sandy part for years and when I do I hear that it could be going, didn't know it was for definite . Yeah I know we use to take our children there and they are now in there thirties . We use to park near the crossing,now unless you get there early on a sunny day you would struggle to get a parking space near the road car park.


And on a windy day when all the surfers/ kite surfers and windsurfers are down there in their vans ... 
As of last Friday there is a barricade on the rough land behind the beach at the harbour end with signs up saying: Reptile Mitigation keep out.... I suspect they are trapping lizards and slow worms etc to move out of the development area 



Barneyboy said:


> Oh gosh, don't they swim out a long way. Lovely photos. Barney has had one beach experience but was out of the water before he was in lol


They love to swim - more often than not my daughter is also in there with them! However I have pretty strict rules and we swim only at slack water or on an incoming tide.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Very nice Marzi, the water is so clear I fancy a paddle myself. Don't tell me that's a soggy Dot _sans_ voluntary ball gag?! I've never seen the like  Loving Inzi's play bow too


The water is deceptively cold - I speak from experience 
Dot had the ball plenty - however i keep her Grinz ball in my bag as it floats low in the water and I worry it will get lost. She is not nearly so obsessed with the chuckit 

Incidentally this has to be the funniest/wierdest pic of the Dotty Dot  she someohow lacks the photographic of Inzi mid shake


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like some alien spider! 😉


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Dotty! They are funny little creatures, Poppy wouldn't be half as spoiled if she was bald  (what a terrible thing to say on ILMC )
On the ball front, we've isolated Poppy's current favourites to these green or pink hollow floating balls we can only get in one pet shop  (more research needed) they're very squeezy and make her favourite squelchy sounds when punctured but still float. She does love her Grinz as well but yes it half sinks!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> The water is deceptively cold - I speak from experience
> Dot had the ball plenty - however i keep her Grinz ball in my bag as it floats low in the water and I worry it will get lost. She is not nearly so obsessed with the chuckit
> 
> Incidentally this has to be the funniest/wierdest pic of the Dotty Dot  she someohow lacks the photographic of Inzi mid shake


Ha ha how funny , she looks like a bird that's just been caught up in an oil slick. 
Like Molly she looks hilarious after a swim 
We guess that's what the barricades were for, we have them in parts of lewes to stop the frogs and toads crossing the main roads .


----------

